# Best Graphics Card for Gaming at 1366x768??



## rickytrux11 (Sep 22, 2011)

Specs:
AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS: M4A88T M
4GB RAM.
I will play games like Crysis, BF3, Metro 2033.
Thanks.

My budget is around 6.5k.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

ati 6770 or GTS450 also what psu u have


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 22, 2011)

AMD HD 6770 is the best option at that price and it can easily handle that resolution.


----------



## rickytrux11 (Sep 22, 2011)

Decent PSU not yet bought, if I get 6770 then i will get Corsair CX 500V2.

Will the games i have be maxed out with 25+ FPS at that resolution?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey buddy, welcome to TDF. 
Yes, HD 6770 is the best option available for you


----------



## Cilus (Sep 22, 2011)

rickytrux11 said:


> Decent PSU not yet bought, if I get 6770 then i will get Corsair CX 500V2.
> 
> Will the games i have be asked maxed out with 25+ FPS at that resolution?



It will give more than 30FPS, except crysis and Metro 2033.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

rickytrux11 said:


> Decent PSU not yet bought, if I get 6770 then i will get Corsair CX 500V2.
> 
> Will the games i have be maxed out with 25+ FPS at that resolution?



That's a good combo of GPU and PSU which will give you more than 25+ FPS at 1366x768 - but you have to give it a try to know for sure


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

@op,
 buddy I am having 6670 and i use the same resolution monitor and i am able to play games like crysis 2,AC Brotherhood,Shogun 2 with an average of 40-50 FPS at high settings.so i think(for sure)6770 will perform better than this.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

^^ thanks for the confirmation


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

^^always welcome brother


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> @op,
> buddy I am having 6670 and i use the same resolution monitor and i am able to play games like crysis 2,AC Brotherhood,Shogun 2 with an average of 40-50 FPS at high settings.so i think(for sure)6770 will perform better than this.



thats really good to know
 thanks


----------



## swapyworld (Sep 27, 2011)

btw anyone from mumbai can let me know price of 6770 / 6770 hawk / 6770 twin frozr?
and can we run 6770 with cx 430w v2??


----------



## Cilus (Sep 27, 2011)

^^ Yes, CX430 V2 can handle HD 6770.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2011)

@ OP - MSI/Sapphire HD6770 should cost you ~6.4-6.6k and HD6770 Twin Frozr should be around ~7k


----------

